# 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that would be necessary for this conv



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*PLEASE NOTE there is a link to this post in the trans FAQ* get to work everyone, this is a very underrated conversion, these trannys are rock solid when equipped with a AFTERMARKET differential such as quaife and peloquin. 300hp is easy with very strong clutch endurance when compared against the 020 "crumble box" as I have called them before. this conversion is not near as difficult and some have claimed it to be.

heres one link of mine http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=460997 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=749237 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=574174 




_Modified by austin neuschafer at 4:41 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

http://www.gironet.nl/home/cillari/gearbox.htm 
Cable clutch:








VW part no.:
bracket for mech. clutch operation : 
02A 141 708B (item no. 10)
boot for mech. clutch operation :
02A 141 728 (item no. 13)
clutch cable : 
357 721 335E (item no. 6) 
Note: the part numbers are UK/European, not for the USA/Canada.
Another option for mechanical actuation of the clutch may come from the 1992 
Eurovan with parts available in the US. (Does anyone know for sure?)
Mechanical actuator: 02B 141 708A
boot for actuator: 02A 741 728 
-Dave


_Modified by MrDave at 6:01 PM 10-11-2003_


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

*MOUNTS* 
















*Modified pedal box to accept the hydraulics, using parts from a Corrado*











_Modified by The Transplanter at 2:09 AM 10-13-2003_


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (The Transplanter)*

I make some nice mounts for that transmission swap too. Into A1 .


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Euro rally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro rally* »_I make some nice mounts for that transmission swap too. Into A1 .

Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (thescirocco.com)*

yes i'll post some pics

















_Modified by Euro rally at 11:04 AM 10-27-2003_


_Modified by Euro rally at 11:07 AM 10-27-2003_


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

bump


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (vfarren)*

Well I just did this swap into my A2 and let me tell you I am not convinced it is much tougher. I killed two tird gears in O2As in one month. the only problem I had with O2Os was the diff. Just My 2 cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_Well I just did this swap into my A2 and let me tell you I am not convinced it is much tougher. I killed two tird gears in O2As in one month. the only problem I had with O2Os was the diff. Just My 2 cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really... That's good info, what engine do you have?
My wagon has an 02A with a Quaife, and when I shift into 3rd, I get a crunch, unless I take my time, which sometimes I forget to do.








Gary told me 3rd gear on 02A's is like 2nd gear on an 020, the first synchro to go.
The 02A is tougher than the 020, but the 020 with the stage 3 Peloquin 020 diff. with the 80% shims will reduce the side to side pull that you get with a lot of power.
I'm deciding between using an 020 VL-6 speed, a 4K, or maybe a 5 or 6 speed 02A. 
I'm leaning towards using a 4K w/Peloquin diff and 80% kit, now, and then maybe the 02A swap later, once I get the 2L16V Motronic swap sorted out..
If I had an A2, this would be a no brainer, but the A1 needs some customizing.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (thescirocco.com)*

Well I have an A2 1.8T 20V. T3, 60A/R and a 1992 02A 16V Passat tranny swap. 
obviously my experience with the 02A [swapped anyway] Is very limited so dont take my opinion to gospel. I have heard over and over that it is a tougher tranny. Well as far as my experience goes They have actually been weaker. Every time I tell someone I blew the O2A they tell me I prolly need to shift it easier. I dont agree I enjoyed my car with the 020 much more. although I do like the 02A taller ratio more. 
To be completely honest though I have broken more 020s than 02As but have broken more 02as in a shorter amount of time.
These were also used trannys one had 80,000 the other had 255,000







but I promise I could break one in less than ten runs. The 22 pound flywheel does not help either.
I have stripped all the teeth of third gear on the clutch shaft twice. same problem repeated I am assuming it is a weak spot.
Again this is just my opinion. I may just be having bad luck.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (DubGray1.8T)*

no 2rd gear problems here. for my experiance here are the problems I've run into with G60 02A trannnys:
2nd gear syncro grind on a few of them 
1 tranny had a stripped 2nd gear (no teeth at all)
1 bad 3rd gear syncro
1 blown diff
1 chipped reverse tooth but thats about it.
I've never seen a repeated problem with 3rd gear (syncro or teeth related)


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (G60ING)*

Thanks for the response. I have ripped every tooth off 3rd gear on the clutch shaft side and about 25% of the teeth on the main diff shaft side. It is the initial clutch drop into third from 2nd into 3rd. It is like 1st and 2nd are low enough to burn the tires but 3rd is a ratio that trys but breaks in the process. I has got me baffled. I just got a lightend flywheel and a taller third to try and deal with this. 
Just for the info the clutch grabs hard enough to chirp the tires between 3rd and 4th at around 80 MPH. This plus the rotational weight of the flywheel are what is causing it I think.


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (MrDave)*

I just heard back from my vw dealer contact in the UK. prices below:

_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_ 
Cable clutch:








VW part no.:
bracket for mech. clutch operation : 
02A 141 708B (item no. 10) *$62* 
boot for mech. clutch operation :
02A 141 728 (item no. 13) *$8.50* 
clutch cable : 
357 721 335E (item no. 6) *$50* 
Note: the part numbers are UK/European, not for the USA/Canada.
Another option for mechanical actuation of the clutch may come from the 1992 
Eurovan with parts available in the US. (Does anyone know for sure?)
Mechanical actuator: 02B 141 708A
boot for actuator: 02A 741 728 
-Dave


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Blitzen155)*

Sounds great, when are you placing the order?
I just have to decide if I'm going 020, or 02A.
I'm leaning towards the 02A swap, since I can get a brand new 02A trans for ~$1200 w/shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rabbit350 (Oct 7, 2003)

Can you use the pedal setup from a G-60 and not even mess with the original pedal from a Mk 1


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbit350)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit350* »_Can you use the pedal setup from a G-60 and not even mess with the original pedal from a Mk 1

Not easily...
Plus I like the idea of having a cable clutch, simple, and easy to replace.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (The Transplanter)*

Where did these mounts come from???
-Raffi


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (EUROROC)*

Thanks to need_a_VR6 for the part. Here's a pic of the bracket that will allow the conversion from hydraulic to cable.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Patrick Schmidt)*

Is that the one from the euro van or the other?


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Euro rally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro rally* »_yes i'll post some pics










What is the round black thing in the top right hand corner of the pic?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

bump


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

bump


----------



## screename (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

_Modified by screename at 5:38 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

So how do you hook up the speedo cable from a 02A/02J to a Rabbit/Scirocco instrument cluster?
Anyone with a set of mounts for sale, please contact me ASAP. I'm installing a 02J in my 16VT Scirocco as soon as I get the parts.
Thanks.
Bradley


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Angular)*

Brad, early (90-91?) G60's and Passats still had cable driven speedo. 
The bracket that Pat has is Euro-sourced. They're a PAIN to get regardless.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (thescirocco.com)*

Bump...


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (thescirocco.com)*

Has anyone successfully installed a 02J into A1? It appears the case is slightly different than 02A and requires different mounts. The 02A mounts I received don't work. The rear mount doesn't fit correctly and the side mount doesn't fit at all (becase the mounting points on the top of the transmission are too thick).


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angular* »_Has anyone successfully installed a 02J into A1? It appears the case is slightly different than 02A and requires different mounts. The 02A mounts I received don't work. The rear mount doesn't fit correctly and the side mount doesn't fit at all (becase the mounting points on the top of the transmission are too thick).









Yeah, the cases are really different, and IIRC the 02J is noticeably heavier.
I like how heavy duty the trans mount is on the 02J, and how easily guided into place, it is when re-installing the trans. 
Since the A4's only use 2 engine/trans mounts, with a "dogbone" in the rear, the A4/02J>A1 mounts will be completely different...
Are you installing a 1.8T?


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
Yeah, the cases are really different, and IIRC the 02J is noticeably heavier.
I like how heavy duty the trans mount is on the 02J, and how easily guided into place, it is when re-installing the trans. 
Since the A4's only use 2 engine/trans mounts, with a "dogbone" in the rear, the A4/02J>A1 mounts will be completely different...
Are you installing a 1.8T?

No, I'm just trying to install a 02J gearbox (out of a New Beetle TDI) in my 16VT Scirocco. Unfortunately, I am not familiar with the VW A4 chassis or the dogbone mount. But it seems the rear mount for the 02A will work with some minor modification as the three bolt holes are still present on the 02J.


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angular* »_Has anyone successfully installed a 02J into A1? It appears the case is slightly different than 02A and requires different mounts. The 02A mounts I received don't work. The rear mount doesn't fit correctly and the side mount doesn't fit at all (becase the mounting points on the top of the transmission are too thick).









I just got stuck here with my 02j!! Those mounts look beefy EuroRally is selling,...anybody know of any 02j a1 mounts?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (BeerChemist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeerChemist* »_
I just got stuck here with my 02j!! Those mounts look beefy EuroRally is selling,...anybody know of any 02j a1 mounts?

Prototype set will probably be done next week. Watch this space.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

What's the difference between an 02A and 02J? I thought the J was for the VR6 motors and basically the same as the A... different bell housing.
-Raffi


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Prototype set will probably be done next week. Watch this space.

Ill Be watching closely,....main concern is getting the tranny to clear the frame rails. NGP said it can only be done with huge fabrication and cutting out of the chassis. PLEASE PROVE THEM WRONG.
Also, check this out,... http://www.scirocco20v.co.uk, the passenger mount seems like its not going anywhere,...any other pics of mounts up close and personal


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (BeerChemist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeerChemist* »_
Ill Be watching closely,....main concern is getting the tranny to clear the frame rails. NGP said it can only be done with huge fabrication and cutting out of the chassis. PLEASE PROVE THEM WRONG.


Like I told you via IM, I think that is a load of crap. Like 02A, the 02J is shorter than a 5 speed 020 and easier in some ways to fit in the available space. The differences we're looking at between the 02A and 02J are fairly minor from what I can tell. I'm going to see what I can get done this weekend and I'll take pictures as I go.
Bradley


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

Like Bradley just said, I think NGP is smoking crack. The case of the O2A/J is actually shorter then the 020's.
The O2A/J's are pretty similar on the outside, but not exact, as we found out. The casting around the diff case has a bit more meat on it, as well as the casting for that we use for the sidemount.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

The O2A definitely fits in the MKI chassis better than the O2O. There is a good 3-4 inches of additional space to work with.
Pat


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Like Bradley just said, I think NGP is smoking crack. 

ahhaa,..another reason i really want to get that o2j in there is because its significantly heavier than an o2o/2a. I think that will have a slightly positive effect on traction, especially since the a1 cars are so light. Any seconds on that?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (BeerChemist)*

The 02J should weigh roughly as much as an 02A.. the 020 should be lighter then both.


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

I saw a thread where a dood had 02a in one hand and 02j in the other and he said the o2j was significantly heavier,...whatever significantly means,..probly 5-10 pounds,....ANY NEW INFO on gettin the o2j into the A1 !!! Havent had a chance to fiddle with it yet


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (BeerChemist)*

I'd like to see a guy with an O2A in one hand and an O2J in the other.








We should have a test trans to the shop this week if all pans out.


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

Still no definates....NGP is right as of now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (BeerChemist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeerChemist* »_Still no definates....NGP is right as of now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

FYI... I got the 02J bolted up. It fits in the available space without a problem. I just need to get some mounts fabbed up now.
Pics of the cable and clutch pedal are up on this forum:
http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=1995


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

Looks good....Keep us posted.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

hi paul,
do you folks have the O2j tranny mounts done?
Peter


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_hi paul,
do you folks have the O2j tranny mounts done?


That's a good question 'cause here's what happens when you try to use a 02A mount on the 02J.








I'm still baffled why it it wouldn't reach far enough to the driver's side mounting point. I measured from the clutch slave unit surface to the "ears" on a 02A and milled my case to match. Freaky.








The mount puts the tranny a bit too low and too far forward as well. Here's what it looks like after I cut it up and shimmed it over 1/2".
























I'll probably just use this long enough to drive the car down to a welding/fab shop and have a new one made.
Bradley


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_hi paul,
do you folks have the O2j tranny mounts done?


Peter,
I may have some 02J side mounts done next week. I'm picking up the materials and taking them over to a machine/fab shop today. It's going to be made from 304 (and some 316) stainless. I can also ship it undrilled so you can drill the holes to your preference. It's going to look somewhat like this drawing (which is not to scale).








The main difference between this and other designs is that I'm using a piece of angle instead of a "box" that wraps around the mounting ears on the 02J case. Going with 1/4" thick angle to be sure it's plenty strong.
I'm hoping the cost will be around $100 for this mount but at this point I have no idea how much the machine and welding will cost per unit.
Bradley


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

Hey Bradley,
I'd be interested in buying a mount from you too if you think you'd have some extras. I was wondering on your design though if it would be a good idea to put some angled peices on each end just to make it a little more stout. Thanks
Harlan


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (gtifly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtifly* »_I'd be interested in buying a mount from you too if you think you'd have some extras. I was wondering on your design though if it would be a good idea to put some angled peices on each end just to make it a little more stout.

I just got back from the metal store and I dropped the materials off at the machinist. I went with 3/16" thick on the 1.5 x 1.5 angle piece because the 1/4" was really beefy. I'm planning to weld a triangle piece on the one end closest to the round insert for reinforcement but the material is still quite heavy and strong.
Right now it's looking like about $105 each to have them made. This is just a *rough estimate*. I'm not looking to make a big profit or anything I'll just ask people to pay a $10 "handling fee" plus actual cost plus shipping. 
I'm having a total of six 02J style side mounts made. One of them is for me, one of them is for a friend, the other four are up for grabs. The finish is probably going to be a brushed look. Polishing would add too much cost to the project.
I'll post pictures when I get my hands on the first one which might be tomorrow evening if I'm lucky.










_Modified by Angular at 2:55 PM 4-15-2004_


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

As for the rear mount, here's a 02A bracket I got from Paul (need_a_VR6) test fitted on the 02J.








Apparently the case is a bit bigger so the bracket cannot be positioned properly over the three holes used to secure it. I'll play with it this weekend and see if I can modify it easily. Otherwise I think Paul already has a 02J version (if I'm not mistaken). I don't know if it would be worth the trouble for me to try to reinvent that wheel!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

O2J versions of all mounts are "coming soon" but progess is slow with race season already undeway. Stay tuned.
All of ours are simple mild steel, so those stainless ones would be nice for the show guys.
We'd be willing to sell just rears to guys that bought your sidemounts though.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_We'd be willing to sell just rears to guys that bought your sidemounts though.

Today I made some mods to your rear 02A mount. It fits on the 02J tranny now but unfortunately it is hits the steering rack when I try to install it!








Has this mount ever been used on a A1 car with power steering?








I can rock the motor in one direction and get it attached but the motor is going to be rocking around during driving and smacking the steering rack (right around the pinion shaft area).


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

I test fit a set in my white Rabbit with a Rocco PS rack, none of the lines or the Ujoint up parts were in though.
You sure your other sidemount isn't messed up? These have gone in a few Rabbits with no problems.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

The sidemount is shimmed over and I redrilled the holes, so it's not too far off. The tranny was actually a bit too far forward so that would move it away from the steering rack. Who knows... maybe the holes in the 02J for the rear mount aren't in the same place with respect to the bellhousing & mainshaft. Anything is possible.
I guess I'll just cut another piece out of the rear mount bracket to clear the steering rack's pinion shaft area.
My starter bolts didn't fit either. Man, this project has been like pulling teeth!!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

Hi Brad,
Count me in on some O2j mounts when you get them done...
regards,
Peter T.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Peter Tong)*

Well, the machinist has been busy this week but he promises a prototype by tomorrow.
Here's what I had to do on the rear 02A mount to (finally) make it fit:








Notice the notch on the OEM rubber mount piece. Pretty sure that was done by the factory to provide clearance around the rack. So I basically had to do the same thing.
More to come soon.


_Modified by Angular at 3:59 PM 4-22-2004_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

just thought id add about how big a POS the 020 is. Im doing the swap to 02a, because i trashed like 4 020's in 3 years of only street use. I stripped ALL the teeth off 2nd gear launching out of a toll booth in the south side of Chicago. I had a solid center 4 puck clutch that i think did not help much.....only had like 170ish hp.


----------



## aburchell44 (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (MrDave)*

Has anyone done the manual clutch cable conversion? I want to do this with my VR swap.
Does this eliminate the need for messing with the pedal cluster?
As well can I use any clutch cable or do i have to buy the three components?
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## aburchell44 (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (aburchell44)*

Mechanical Actuator: 02B 141 708A $103 CDN
Boot: 02A 141 728 $6.71
Clutch Cable: 357 721 335E $103 CDN
I can get these if someone needs them.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (aburchell44)*

I tried to get the cable a while back and no one had it. with all these people making mounts for 02A/J who wants to make 02M 6 speed mounts? i happen to have an 02M


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (bengone1)*

...That would be awesome!
Here's an 02J to 02M conversion:
http://mistral.vwmafia.net/images/02MSwap/


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (bengone1)*

You got an O2M, bring it by the shop and we'll make some mounts for ya.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

Is there a problem with the drive axels fitting with an 02J or 02M??? Can we use the same shafts or do they need to be modified in any way?
-Raffi


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_Is there a problem with the drive axels fitting with an 02J or 02M??? Can we use the same shafts or do they need to be modified in any way?

02J isn't a problem. The TDI gearboxes have 100 mm drive flanges. My stock 16V driveshafts bolted right up. 
02M is a different animal entirely. I don't recall the details but I know a local guy (Kelly... aka Hybrid_VW on vortex) with a 02M in his 1.8T Scirocco and there was a lot of fabrication involved including custom made parts for the drive flanges/axles.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

On a side note... my 02J is installed and I've driven it around a bit but there's some trouble in paradise. Read this post for details. Any advice would be appreciated.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1373697


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

Pictures of my all-stainless A1 02J side mount prototype are FINALLY available. Posting them on a separate thread as this one is getting a bit large and unwieldy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1378354


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

will the 02j mounts for the a1 fit an o2m? i am doing a 1.8t/o2m swap in a cabby?


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (silvervwbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervwbeetle* »_will the 02j mounts for the a1 fit an o2m? i am doing a 1.8t/o2m swap in a cabby?

Nope. Not even close. The 02M is a beast and totally different.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

Update on the comparison between 02A and 02J: Most of the critical mounting points are identical. The only real difference I could measure that involved machined surfaces (not just the rough casting) was the dimension from the where the clutch slave unit bolts up over to the mounting ears on the top of the case. The 02A has a greater distance due to slightly thinner ears. The holes in each of the two ears are in the same place, same spacing.
Chances are very good that the mounts I am making will work for both 02A and 02J but more testing and actual test fitting needs to be done.


----------



## 90gti16v (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

do the stock rabbit axles bolt up to a 02a


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (90gti16v)*

You'll need 100mm 16v Scirocco or later Cabby inner CV's or the full driveshaft.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

Also note the 02Js have different size drive flanges. The TDI 02J gearboxes come with 100mm flanges so my shafts bolted right up. However, my buddy's 1.8T 02J came with difference size (can't remember if they are smaller or bigger) flanges so he has to swap them out with 100mm flanges for use in his Scirocco.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*

The 1.8T/VR6 are bigger. Not sure about the 2.0 cars.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

anybody want one of the clutch cables mentioned earlier? I have a spare.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Patrick Schmidt)*

Pat, HERE, NOW. Thanks.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The 1.8T/VR6 are bigger. Not sure about the 2.0 cars.


2l's still use 100mm flanges. Anyone wanna traded 1.8t flanges for 2l units?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (GTibunny16v)*

So what's the verdict on the Eurovan actuator and cable? Has anyone tried it out yet? I can get it through my work in a week or so, but I dont want to get it only to find out it doesnt work....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*

Finding a clutch cable that works is the next headache.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

Ford Mustang. No lie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_Ford Mustang. No lie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

part number? Specific ModelYear?
-ave


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (MrDave)*

I've ordered up one of the eurovan actuators, so the "will it work?" question should be answered in about a week when it's supposed to arrive.
On another note, there is no stock on the cable anywhere in north america


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_I've ordered up one of the eurovan actuators, so the "will it work?" question should be answered in about a week when it's supposed to arrive.
On another note, there is no stock on the cable anywhere in north america









OK guys, I've had in my hands both the Passat actuator (Austin's own that he ordered), and one for the Eurovan (one I ordered for myself). 
The 3rd character in the part # is different, but they are indeed the same part. I've checked all the dimensions, and they are the same exactly. The measurements, where applicable, were within easily .010 inches (or, .250 mm for the metric guys)
So, save yourself some $$$, and order one from your VW dealer for like $30. The clutch cable is another story though, and earlier in this same thread, someone mentioned a Ford Mustang cable. Can anyone confirm this, and what year/trim/other info or even Ford part # could someone use to order this part?
One other thing that will need to be addressed....: the mount that is needed to hold the end of the clutch cable itself at the tranny. I happen to have one of these mounts off a Rallye Golf tranny that I have, and right now I'm in the process of taking measurements to duplicate the piece. Although it doesn't look to be hard to replicate, it evidentally needs to hold the cable end very tightly (basically, the cable will be totally destroyed upon removal of the cable end out of the mount), so I guess it has to hold tightly.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (swingwing205)*

My eurovan actuator came in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just a note for anyone looking at ordering one, mine came with a boot already installed, so you dont need to order one separate. And I tried again finding a cable that was available or would work (from vw), but no luck.
One thing I am going to look into is possibly mounting the acuator "backwards" and seeing if it may be possible to use a shorter clutch cable.
If anyone has any pics of one of the actuators installed in a tranny, with a cable setup, it would much appreciated.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*

You can't install it backward, the actuator will foul something. I can't remember what, but it does.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
One thing I am going to look into is possibly mounting the acuator "backwards" and seeing if it may be possible to use a shorter clutch cable.


You can't do that dude, because the rear part of the actuator will hit into the shift levers on the tranny itself. It would be awesome if it could work though, because the clutch cable would be easier to resolve.
My solution for the clutch cable MIGHT be using the Eurovan one (it's expensive, and although I have one, I'd rather use the Ford one IF it works), and modify the clutch pedal to accept the Eurovan cable end. It's only 20mm shorter than the Passat one (I took good measurements).
Then, the car is still 100% Volkswagen!


_Modified by swingwing205 at 2:12 PM 6-3-2004_


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (swingwing205)*

Yea, looking at an 02A tranny I figured it wouldnt clear and would need to be modded to mount backwards. I havent mounted the actuator on an trans yet, so everything is just ideas at the moment.
I'd prefer to cut/weld the actuator and use a stock cable rather then modding another cable to work, or using the self adjusting eurovan cable.
What I am thinking is welding in an offset on the lever of the actuator. Or change the angle of the arm slightly and make it longer? Who knows, when I get it mounted on a trans I'll see what's possible I guess.
On another note, I'm curious to see what the pedal feel/pressure is like with a cable clutch using a 228mm pressure plate?


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*

Here's some pics of the manual actuator installed on a tranny.
























-Dave


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (MrDave)*

Hey Mr. Dave, whatcha got that requires a Syncro tranny? Some project car, or a Passat Syncro perhaps?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
On another note, I'm curious to see what the pedal feel/pressure is like with a cable clutch using a 228mm pressure plate?
same here, especially a vr6 clutch, cause I know from personal experience thjey have rather good holding power and durability for a stock unit. now what would that be like in a much lighter A1 chassis car


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_same here, especially a vr6 clutch, cause I know from personal experience thjey have rather good holding power and durability for a stock unit. now what would that be like in a much lighter A1 chassis car









It'll be something to see for real. That thing's going to be a REAL beast!


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (swingwing205)*

Anyone have pics of how they mounted their clutch cable on the trans? I picked up my 02A today and have started playing with some ideas for mounting the cable. Looks like it'll have to go between the motor mount and the selector shaft.
Also, anyone using the 02J selector shaft and shiftbox/cables with an 02A? Do you just have to hack a bit off of the bottom of the 02J selector shaft?
Edit: One other thing, anyone know how much longer a fox clutch cable is? Are there any other possibilities out there? Porsche 928? Saab? Volvo?


_Modified by Kaddy at 5:18 PM 6-19-2004_


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*

i had the clutch cable 02a in my mk3. using a OE sachs VR6 clutch and autotech flywheel. Very light pedal. the $80 self adjusting cable (pn 357-721-335E) end broke off at the pedal. so i drilled out a rivet from sears and crimped it on using the little stud setup from a mk 3 clutch cable. if you can get around it i wouldn't use a self adjuster i ending up shimming with rubber biscuits to the point where it would no longer adjust. because it kept changing the height of the pedal. as far as using the 02J shift mechanism. the end of the shaft is probably a bigger diameter so you might be able to get away with just using an 02J thingy (VW stamped into it, bolted in with two 13mm from the bottom) instead of the 02A version that the shaft slides into. i ran into a problem when i put a later model 02a shifter into a passat 02A box. i just swapped the little thingy and it fit right in. WOW that was clear! oh i beat the snot out of my car and the clutch takes it no problems. dragstrips, smokey burnouts, chirping tires at 40mph to mess with the H-boys.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (bengone1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_ioh i beat the snot out of my car and the clutch takes it no problems. dragstrips, smokey burnouts, chirping tires at 40mph to mess with the H-boys. 
u rarely hear of a vr6 clutch "FAILING" OR "BREAKING" but a 020. my rocco 1.8 16v w/qaife eurocam, exhaust and de3cat broke 2of 3 straps







I would hate to see how short of time a 20l16v would destroy one







apparaently a common problem on 020's 

who all is currently making the 02a dfor a1 mounts??? price????


_Modified by austin neuschafer at 7:27 PM 6-21-2004_


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

For the last couple days I've been searching for a clutch cable that could work.
A RHD mk1 cable would be mint, and there are a bunch of different lengths available, with the longest being about double the length of a stock rabbit cable. Availability here in North America sucks though, and I am not a fan of getting raped on shipping/duty from Europe.
After spending half an hour scanning the catalog at the local Napa on my lunch break, I've come up with a couple cables that look like they could very well work with minor mods.
Two are from different year Mercury Capri's, and come in at lengths of 59" and 60.125". The other is a 79 mustang cable, it's 56.5" long. The ends/housings look very similar to the vw one, the only thing that would have to be done is cut off the clutch pedal loop off the vw one, and put it on the new cable.
So probably next week I'll grab these cables and see if I can get one of them to work.
If anyone else has another cable that works well, please let me know.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*

For what it's worth I think Pat Schmidt is using that same Mustang cable and got it to work. Tried a few others with less luck.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (need_a_VR6)*

You guys are making me glad I just bit the bullet and went hydraulic with my clutch!


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Angular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angular* »_You guys are making me glad I just bit the bullet and went hydraulic with my clutch!









How did that work out?
What clutch M/cyl and padal assembly did you use?


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
How did that work out? What clutch M/cyl and padal assembly did you use?

Running the Corrado G60 M/C, lines, and slave unit. Modified stock clutch pedal (from Eurospeed, but had to modify it further). Drilled a hole in the firewall next to the booster unit and mounted the M/C in the engine bay down in that corner behind the strut tower. The firewall is very weak in that area due to all holes for wiring harnesses, heater core cable, hood release cable, etc. So I used a 8x8x1.25 (nearly 1/4" thick) angle bracket to support the MC and brace it against the strut tower. 
Not a perfect or the most elegant install but it works.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_For the last couple days I've been searching for a clutch cable that could work.
A RHD mk1 cable would be mint, and there are a bunch of different lengths available, with the longest being about double the length of a stock rabbit cable. Availability here in North America sucks though, and I am not a fan of getting raped on shipping/duty from Europe.
After spending half an hour scanning the catalog at the local Napa on my lunch break, I've come up with a couple cables that look like they could very well work with minor mods.
Two are from different year Mercury Capri's, and come in at lengths of 59" and 60.125". The other is a 79 mustang cable, it's 56.5" long. The ends/housings look very similar to the vw one, the only thing that would have to be done is cut off the clutch pedal loop off the vw one, and put it on the new cable.
So probably next week I'll grab these cables and see if I can get one of them to work.
If anyone else has another cable that works well, please let me know.

I'm going to use the US available Eurovan Clutch cable, since I can get it form the VW dealer here in town. Basically, all I'm doing to the cable is cutting the loop end off a regular 020 clutch cable, removing the cable fragment that remains, and I have to make a special spacer for the feed into the clutch cable hole at the firewall. 
The Eurovan cable is a good choice, because the only issue you're going to have with it is the pedal loop end. My approach is going to eliminate that, and it'll be just as good as the Euro only Passat 02A clutch cable.

*Update: 6/25/04*
It looks like the idea I had of using the old loop end off an 020 clutch cable will work very well. A little precision machining was required, but nothing too bad. 
Now all I have to do is make the spacer needed to make the cable stand off a little bit from the firewall, and it should be perfect!
*Update: 6/27/04*
BTW guys, this cable is U.S. VW part # 7D1 721 335. I've already been asked for it once, so I figure let's just post it for the group. 
It's not a cost effective solution (since it's about $70usd from the stealership), but the end at the tranny for the actuator is exactly the same as the Euro Passat clutch cable, and it's also a VW stock part. 
*Update: 6/30/04*
After having modded the old end off the 020 clutch cable, and making the correcting spacer, the cable is ready and able to be used. Very pretty work.....
If anyone could host some pics for me, I'd appreciate it!



_Modified by swingwing205 at 3:15 PM 6-30-2004_


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

I've got some..... but I need some O2J into A1 mounts. I'll trade or sell the O2A's if you can get the O2J's.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Austin, kinda looks like we might just have to make those A1 02A mounts for you at this rate. I guess finding someone who makes them still is going to be impossible...


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

May have found a better clutch cable then the mustang or capri one, an early 90's acura integra clutch cable. The pedal end uses a loop just like the stock vw one, and the other end looks like it'd work fine with the eurovan actuator. Plus it's adjustable as well, and it's good and long.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_May have found a better clutch cable then the mustang or capri one, an early 90's acura integra clutch cable. The pedal end uses a loop just like the stock vw one, and the other end looks like it'd work fine with the eurovan actuator. Plus it's adjustable as well, and it's good and long.

Dude, that's truly cool. Please keep us posted. I'm going to talk with one of the mods, and see if I can do a write-up of this topic, just for helping people out. Any info that anyone finds out would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

keep the great info coming guys, i want to get rid of my 020 and this thread is making me seriously concider doing a 02J.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

I got one of the Integra cables off a friend, very minor mods were required to get it to work perfectly.
There's a bunch of rubber bushings that arent needed, so I just cut those off. And the clutch pedal end was a tiny bit too narrow, so I drilled out the pin, bent the cable end a bit, and then put a new pin through. The actuator end is a metal half-ball, and fits perfectly into the cup on the passat acuator arm.
Now the only thing up in the air is where to mount the plate for the cable adjuster, it's looking like it's going to go between the selector shaft and the motor mount (plate will be welded to the motor mount).


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

That's cool that an Intregra cable looks like it could be used, I guess there's a use for those cars after all








My Eurovan cable it complete now too, and it hooks up no probs. Since I used the plastic end off an 020 clutch cable, I've pretty much decided I'm going to make an all-metal version of the at-pedal loop, probabaly protoing it out of aluminum, and seeing if it'll hold up to abuse. Likely, this cable will get some rough testing in Austin's soon to be extremely wicked Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6ed90G60 (Nov 28, 2000)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

I must say reading all 4 pages of this thread have been very useful! I am going to use this similar set-up on my mk2!


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (VR6ed90G60)*

I started my swap today, got all the 020 linkage shift stuff out, swapped in the vr6 clutch and g60 flywheel, and bolted up the trans. Test fitted the cable shift box aswell, just have to drill the holes in the firewall.
I've noticed the starter bolts are a bit too short, I'm wondering if the 02A or 02J starter bolts are longer then the 020 ones? Anyone know?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
I've noticed the starter bolts are a bit too short, I'm wondering if the 02A or 02J starter bolts are longer then the 020 ones? Anyone know?

Yup, they're longer, but I don't know how much. Austin was asking me about this a few days ago.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Resurrecting a dead thread.....
More stuff to come....
And please anyone who has info on this, send it!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

http://forum.vwsport.com/viewt...ce044


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_http://forum.vwsport.com/viewt...ce044

Dude, that's a cool link! I couldn't load it all the way up (my wife's personal settings on this computer suck!), So I'll have to figure out how to do that later. Hopefully you'll have measurements of those fabbed parts!


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

If anybody is interested, I'm going to sell my clutch set up.
It'll come with a the actuator, Ford Mustang Cable, and the VW Eurovan cable mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_If anybody is interested, I'm going to sell my clutch set up. 









Pat, are you going with a different setup now that you know what this one is all about?
just a thought


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

I just blew up my trans a couple months ago. I'm going to swap to hydraulic for the new box, as I don't have time to sort out clable lengths and whatnot any more.
Pat


----------



## 84thmpr (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (Patrick Schmidt)*

This is a sweet thread and very informative.







to all that have posted info.


----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (84thmpr)*

Anyone selling 02A a1 mounts these days???
cheers,
Chris


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Chris Barnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris Barnes* »_Anyone selling 02A a1 mounts these days???
cheers,
Chris

i would also like to know.
BUMP


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (dwilkins)*

Check with Paul AKA need_a_VR6...


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

so can i manage, in any way, to swap out the pedal cluster in the A1 with one from a G60 Coraddo? Has this been done? 
And should I go ahead and use the master cylinder and brake booster from the Corrado?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

...That's not going to be a bolt in swap, but I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

so what is the known interference area?
i'm going to check this out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_Check with Paul AKA need_a_VR6... 

I have 3 sets right now, all done, not spoken for. 
As for the Corrado pedals in a Mk1.. unfortunately the clutch pedal on that cluster sits right where the steering rack goes through the firewall. You would have to come up with some pretty slick stuff to get it to work. I'd think a bracket on the stock Mk1 pedals would be a better solution, and just mount the clutch master on a piece of thick-ish aluminum plate to the firewall to reinforce it.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I have 3 sets right now, all done, not spoken for. 

so what's the price tag for drivers side and rear mounts for the 02a into A1?
I actually emailed "the Race Shop" too.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

so does anyone know if the NA Eurovan peice posted above that mounts un place of the hydraulic actuator works with the mustang clutch cable? i am in the process of doing a 02a swap into my mk3 1.8t...and want to stay cable clutch...is there anything else i would need other than the mk3 vr6 shifter linkage assembly, eurovan peice and mustang clutch cable??
Kris


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*

The Eurovan piece bolts right up, but there have been problems on a few cars with the cables. I honestly don't like the cable feel, and they do break. When they do you have to *make* another one. The hydro clutch, IMHO is a better option, especially in a Mk3 where its' an easy retrofit.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

this has been a great read
i think someone should make a more defined "all in one post" faq/diy guide to the mounting and also for the cable clutch conversion


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The Eurovan piece bolts right up, but there have been problems on a few cars with the cables. I honestly don't like the cable feel, and they do break. When they do you have to *make* another one. The hydro clutch, IMHO is a better option, especially in a Mk3 where its' an easy retrofit.

i've been conteplating just doing the whole hydraulic clutch conversion...i just like the fact that the cable has more feel to it


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*

The cable i used in mine was a self adjusting one. and i hated it. the position where the clutch would pickup kept changing. the hydraulic is way more consistant and reliable. and most important. cheaper! and easier to replace. no replacing cables because they wear out 20k miles down the road. having a mkIII you'd be nuts to go cable. i thought the same thing cable is simple. stick with what is simple. hydraulic is betta


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (bengone1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_The cable i used in mine was a self adjusting one. and i hated it. the position where the clutch would pickup kept changing. the hydraulic is way more consistant and reliable. and most important. cheaper! and easier to replace. no replacing cables because they wear out 20k miles down the road. having a mkIII you'd be nuts to go cable. i thought the same thing cable is simple. stick with what is simple. hydraulic is betta

right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coneracer (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*

If anyone has A1/02A tranny mounts available could you please im me. I'm building a race rabbit and plan on using this tranny with a Tilton pedal set.








Kinda of like this only with the clutch and brake pedal only.
http://www.pegasusautoracing.c...=1797



_Modified by coneracer at 1:07 AM 1-26-2005_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (coneracer)*

Cool.


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

free bump!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vwking)*

I have two more sets ready to ship... if anyone needs em.


----------



## coneracer (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Any word on the "laser cut" 02a mounts?


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (coneracer)*

i have not heard anything yet. the guy over at RT is supposed to contact me when they are done. last i knew he was moving shop and trying to get everything setup. you can try contacting lagomorph. he might know more.


----------



## eldorado (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (dwilkins)*

I have the rear 02a tranny mounts in stock. $60 + ship. Email me if interested


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (eldorado)*

where did everyone route the shift cables, above or below the rack????? did anyone cut a tunnel hole in the firewall to run them thru to prevent the short bend from making it possibly miking tyhe cables fail prematurely


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

keep the info coming guys.... thanks. 
a suggestion I have is to get a list of parts/part numbers going... epecially for dumb stuff like starter bolts.

P.S. I am converting the Orange Crush to an 02A trans, thanks to Race-Shop I will be trying their mounts out so we will see if they help me get to 60' in under 1.4 seconds


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Good luck with the setup Kevin. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mr. Tickles (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

For my MKII, I drilled holes in my firewall a little towards the passenger side above the floor hump. I mounted the shifter on a 3 post stand (welded to the floor) that raised the whole body up ~4 inches. I'm thinking of doing the same thing for my rabbit when the time comes for the 02A.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (MrDave)*










I've heard that the cable clutch version of part #9 is NLA.
The part number in ETOS shows to be 357 199 356.
The image is correct, but the part number is the same as for the
North American issue Passat, which doesn't have the tab for the cable.
The Eurovan uses a completely different piece (701 399 111B) which has a tab for the cable, and is extremely pricey ($250+)
Best bet: on your custom tranny mount, fab a tab for the cable.
Here are some stolen/borrowed detail pics:
















-Dave


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Tickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Tickles* »_For my MKII, I drilled holes in my firewall a little towards the passenger side above the floor hump. I mounted the shifter on a 3 post stand (welded to the floor) that raised the whole body up ~4 inches. I'm thinking of doing the same thing for my rabbit when the time comes for the 02A.
do u happen to have pics of this????? 
I am afraid if I run it below the rack it will be to sharp of a bend, if I run over it will be to sharp also, boith leading to possible premature failure. I was thinking bought running through the firewall.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_pics above no worky


Check your connection. For me they work from work, and they work from home.
Links to photos:
http://members.shaw.ca/d_thorn...h.jpg
http://gli.trouvist.com/02a/Support_boite1.jpg
http://gli.trouvist.com/02a/Support_boite1.jpg
-Dave


----------



## StormDogg (May 26, 2003)

*Shift cables*

I just mounted my shift cables in my bunny... but they are way too long!!! they make a kinda huge bend between the shift box and firewall.. Is there any modification that can be done to the cables to shorten them a bit?


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: Shift cables (StormDogg)*

i've heard jetta 3 tdi or vr6 cables are the shortest ones available.


----------



## StormDogg (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Shift cables (JNXtheband)*

can anyone confirm this?


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Shift cables (StormDogg)*

Question to all experts. How are you mounting the shifter box, above or below the fire wall in a MK1. I'm thinking of cutting and mounting from the bottom but I want to know if anyone has any pictures? Anyone?


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Shift cables (vwoldschoolyild)*

Let me clarify. This is what I mean by fire wall.
<p>


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Shift cables (vwoldschoolyild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_Question to all experts. How are you mounting the shifter box, above or below the fire wall in a MK1. I'm thinking of cutting and mounting from the bottom but I want to know if anyone has any pictures? Anyone?








I have heare and seen it done both ways


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Shift cables (austin neuschafer)*

best tranny thread ever!


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Shift cables (vwoldschoolyild)*

OK, I know that a 02j box will fit very nicely when mounted from the bottom of the firewall, but I have an 02a shifter box. It's shaped differently then the 02j shifter. Does anyone know if the 02j shifer box and cables will work with a 02a trasmission? Is anyone running that setup right now? Is there anything I need to know when installing this setup? Please help


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Shift cables (vwoldschoolyild)*

I think you have to swap the whole O2J selector housing to run the O2J cables and shifter on an O2A. The O2A setup feels better anyway so get those parts if you can.


----------



## Mr. Tickles (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Shift cables*

Here is my 02A shifter setup. It's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

how do u like it with the high mount style shifter????


----------



## Mr. Tickles (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

I like the high shifter more than the stock location. Not as much hand movement is needed to go from the wheel to the shifter.
I sorta wanted this setup and was then forced into it because I had to do this 16V/02A conversion over a weekend after my 8v/020 crapped out. I'd already mounted the 02A to the replacement 16v and spent all the money for the parts. I decided to go for the high shifter because I didn't want to raise the car and drop the exhaust to get the shifter out and then remount the replacement from below.
I've just acquired another 02A setup so I'll be prepping for this same conversion in my rabbit.


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Shift cables (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I think you have to swap the whole O2J selector housing to run the O2J cables and shifter on an O2A. The O2A setup feels better anyway so get those parts if you can.

What is a 02j selector? I really want to run it because I want to mount the box from the bottom of the fire wall. I want everything to look stock. This is what I'm working on.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Shift cables (vwoldschoolyild)*

By "selector" I mean the part of the transmission that actually changes gears, it's the part the cables attach to at the trans end. If you use the O2A selector, you can use the O2a cables, shifter and reverse light setup which clears what the O2J conversion sidemount would have to look like.


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Shift cables (need_a_VR6)*

OK I think I've got it. All I need is the 02j shifter box cables and selector housing and I'm set. Does that sound right to you P







aul? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Shift cables (vwoldschoolyild)*

ok, first of all thank all of you for making this thread, it made my quest for this swap a reality. i will be starting it up soon, one question i have concerns the speedo. can a manual cable still be used (maybe with a different gear or however) or do i need to go to electronic? i wanted to start to gather more parts so i can have everything i need when i throw it together. thanks
nate


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

do you know if the 02a speedo cable will work in a o2j? i will be running the o2j. only reason i asked about different gears is because mk4s came with larger rims and tires and i will be running 14s. one more question i have concerns axle flanges. i have a o2j from a 1.8t, i read earlier that the 2.0 has 100mm flanges, will i be able to swap flanges from a 2.0 to the 1.8t o2j? thanks for any info you guys have.
nate


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (8716vrocco)*

Yes you can install the 1oomm flanges from a 2.0l 02J into a 1.8t 02J (that what i did) some mk3 02a's even have swapable flanges. just look for the allen bolt in the center of the flange. you can use an o2a cable on an 02J just unscrew the speed sensor and screw on the cable. i have one from a corrado somewhere in my pile of junk if someone is hard up for one.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (bengone1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_ some mk3 02a's even have swapable flanges. just look for the allen bolt in the center of the flange. 
from what I saw on here earlier, this was found on hte TDI 5spd cars


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

DANG you got me! i have only seen them on TDis as well. i didn't want someone to bust my chops because they saw it on some 99.4 VR6 from canada one time at a car show in Quebec. but you just can't win these days


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (bengone1)*

thanks for the info, i should be almost ready to get this project going very soon, i cant wait to start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nate


----------



## 84thmpr (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

Back to life bump.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

does anyone have pics of how they mounted there shift box???? the actruall box. my car will stay with it's complete interior to. so I have to keep that in mind


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

Whats the part number of this one?


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

looking to run a Corrado g60 engine and 02a tranny in my 90 Cabby...
can't decide if i will be going completely hydo or doing cable mod to tranny
i need a quick/easy/reliable answer to this...
does anyone have the 02a-mk1 mounts still available? also, what mods need to be done for the shifter itself to get it to work with the 02a tranny?
i hate to beg, but can someone please help me? cabby has been on jack stands since last year and the tranny is biggest thing holding me back...
what if i keep the 020 and just beef it up a bit?


----------



## sofachamp (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (gordinho)*

hey man i'm doin the same swap into my 84 gti.
you need tranny mounts that some people on here fab themselves. i'm getting mine from patatron.com->tranny link (tex name pataron) he seems like a really cool guy who def knows his shizzle!
the key thing you need is the 02a shifter with the shift cables. see if you can grab those from the corrado you're getting your tranny from. i was lucky enough to find a guy selling the complete setup that included pedal cluster, brake booster and master cyly upgrade to match the pedal cluster, dual fans w/shroud. i got the g60 rad from another guy that did a g60 to his cabby-reddubvert-check out his sig for pics to his beautiful ride!
check out my thread on this. 'nothingleavesstock' and 'xjronx' have been super helpful. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2374561
from reading this post you can convert to a cable clutch setup but if you use the pedal clus from the corrado it'll mate up nicely to the slave cyl on the 02a tranny housing
things will be getting under way on my swap very soon and ill be starting a new thread with pics and stuff. feel free to im me anytime









good luck


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

just did a search on http://www.1stvwparts.com and found the following...
Item Number MSRP Core Price Price
02b141708a $41.03 $0.00 $30.53
BRACKET 
any idea if this is the part pictured on the last page????
thanks...
Mario


_Modified by gordinho at 12:01 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

also called stealership...they can order this part for me...$55, about 2 days for part to come in...was gonna go there this week or weekend, take a look at the diagram for the part, see if its the same thing...if so...was gonna order it..
so what has the final verdict been on the cable? mustang? integra? other VW? modified stock? which one is best?


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

BUMP?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (gordinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gordinho* »_also called stealership...they can order this part for me...$55, about 2 days for part to come in...was gonna go there this week or weekend, take a look at the diagram for the part, see if its the same thing...if so...was gonna order it..
so what has the final verdict been on the cable? mustang? integra? other VW? modified stock? which one is best?
this should be what the 02b part looks like but it might have the rubber boot on it though


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

i received the US version of this part...02b 141 708a, LOOKS IDENTICAL to one pictured above but comes with Boot...
Dealer list, $49, my final cost, $27...HEHE
as for the clutch cable, according to member, mk1alexander, who is doing an 02a in his mk1, the optimal cable is a 1992 Honda crx clutch cable ... PN 22910 SH3 A05...
check his post, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2481353 , page 3 contains more info on the cable...


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (gordinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gordinho* »_i received the US version of this part...02b 141 708a, LOOKS IDENTICAL to one pictured above but comes with Boot...

that is becauyse it is. I special ordered the euro 02a PN# unit, it didn't come with boot toby(swingwing205) bought the 02b part and borrowed my "02a" unit and miked it with precision measuring equipment and it was all withing .001" spec. so that tell me that is is the same


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (gordinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gordinho* »_i received the US version of this part...02b 141 708a, LOOKS IDENTICAL to one pictured above but comes with Boot...
Dealer list, $49, my final cost, $27...HEHE
as for the clutch cable, according to member, mk1alexander, who is doing an 02a in his mk1, the optimal cable is a 1992 Honda crx clutch cable ... PN 22910 SH3 A05...
check his post, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2481353 , page 3 contains more info on the cable...

http://www.worldimpex.com/sear...d=350 .... still the best deal ive found for the everyday buyer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ALSO .... as far as the honda clutch cable i gave a PN in my thread in my sig and it works PERFECT with a FEW mods that only take metal snips and scissors ... you cut off everything on the connecting end but the LAST gold ring on the cable... thats the way to make if fit if you make a retaining bracket off of the rabbit horn mount... i have these and can make anyone who needs a mount made one... let me know ... also IM me if you have any questions


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

i will try to post pics and be as clear as possible to clear up what may be left out in my thread... combined with the thread and what is posted below should cover the whole 9 yards
This is a picture of how i modified the end of the honda crx cable >>>NOTE PN IS IN MY THREAD








This is a picture of how i modified the OTHER end of the cable where it attaches to the pedal you will notice i had dto use a screwdriver or anything really... to pry it open about .5mm to fit it over the stock rabit pedal








This is a picture of how the cable stock comes and fits... 








This is a picture of the whole general "setup" and you will NOTE the retaining mount >>> i can make these for anyone who wants them








this is a picture of my mounting of the cable box on the inside... what i did.. i took the stock rabbit linkage stuff and cut off the boottom stuff so it was a flat plate and then i had a "flat floor" to work with and something to drill to... i drilled my holes and bolted it down 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
again.. check my thread page 3 for more pics and more PN's and details on where to get parts and the BEST PRICE... i have researched this people







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... feel free to IM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mk1alexander at 4:00 AM 5-4-2006_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will the civic clutch cable work the same on mk2?


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will the civic clutch cable work the same on mk2?

yes sir i will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will the civic clutch cable work the same on mk2?
that is something I will try to look into, but It may take me a while though to get around to doing it. it would likely be easy on the cars that have factroy cable clutchs, but on the rados and passats and vr6 cars that have the hydro clutch pedal, it wil require a minimum opf changing from the hyro pedal to the cable pedal


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_that is something I will try to look into, but It may take me a while though to get around to doing it. it would likely be easy on the cars that have factroy cable clutchs, but on the rados and passats and vr6 cars that have the hydro clutch pedal, it wil require a minimum opf changing from the hyro pedal to the cable pedal

this man is right... it will work just the same on a mk1 as mk2 except for the ONLY issue you will have is a slightly different style mount on the tranny and the retainer for the cable will need to be modified a little bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and as long as you have a cable clutch pedal assembly rather it be mk1 mk2 or mk3 or corrado it will work just fine


----------



## Roccos_rock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (gordinho)*

I ran into a problem while starting my new 02a build into my rocco. The pedal cluster i have dosnt look like itll fit at all.I tryed to fit it and it dosnt mount to anything I have a pic of the cluster. If this is not the one what one do i need. If its the right one how will i need to modify things for this to go into it.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Roccos_rock)*

is the issue that the padal assembly wont fit in your rocco or the honda clutch cable wont fit on your pedal??? if it doesnt fit in your car.. you should get one out of a rocco and your set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roccos_rock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

Someone told me i had to use the pedal cluster out of the car that the o2a came from. I have the pedal setup from my car. I guess the dude who told me knew nothing and acted like he knew everything.







for the hours i lost taking out a pedal cluster that didnt need to be taken out.


----------



## IanGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Roccos_rock)*

im pretty sure if you are running the cable clutch you can keep the mk1 cluster, if you are running the hydraulic, you need the new cluster.


----------



## Roccos_rock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (IanGTI)*

Thanks. Thats what i thought. But i thought he knew what he was talking about. Anyone need a pedal cluster form a passat?


----------



## IanGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Roccos_rock)*

....or one from a corrado








same thing happened to me...guess i didnt research enough before buying!


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

has anyone tried using a Tilton clutch pedal assembly to stick with the hydro setup 
or is there an advantage of going to cable ? 
Just wondering because im in the process of gathering parts


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2SLoWGTI* »_has anyone tried using a Tilton clutch pedal assembly to stick with the hydro setup 
or is there an advantage of going to cable ? 
Just wondering because im in the process of gathering parts 

the only advantage of going cable is you dont have to fit all that hydraulic stuff into your car ... just makes things more simple ... also cable gives you a "LITTLE" more touchy feel of control then hydraulic does... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

If you are going hydraulic in an A1 (except for MK1 Scirocco) your easiest solution is to get the modified clutch pedal from Eurospeed in Canada. Otherwise, if you have a welder, it should be pretty easy to mod. your existing clutch pedal.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_If you are going hydraulic in an A1 (except for MK1 Scirocco) your easiest solution is to get the modified clutch pedal from Eurospeed in Canada. Otherwise, if you have a welder, it should be pretty easy to mod. your existing clutch pedal.

no mods needed to the pedals AT ALL and total cost of build for the everyday buyer of the parts is 78 dollars for the way i did it... just to keep in mind







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I have a set of honduh clutch cables on the way. so soon I will be looking at some things myself


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

bump...
i want to do this swap in the future


----------



## dragon299 (May 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (dragon299)*

i got 2 actuators from the dealer like 3 months ago for $40, now the other day i asked them if they had any more and he told me that they were $135 now. thats crazy markup looks like the stealership figured out what there being used for or reralized why the increase in sales of these things.


----------



## infront (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: (MR.ROCCO)*

I'm finding the same thing, even World Impex has them for $128 or so, cheeky bassa's. 
Does anyone know of anywhere that hasn't realised and has them cheap??


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

i'd like to know too.... this is in my very near future..... 02a in mk1. w/cable.....


----------



## dmcaddy (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

i have a starter ?. My setup is a 2.0T with a 4K. i have a corrado (ATA) trans. to go in my caddy. I also have a G60 flywheel and a vr6 clutch kit. Can I use my 2.0L starter or do I have to get a different one? I know I'll need longer bolts.. thanks...


----------



## Jon P MK1 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (thescirocco.com)*

what happened to the 02M guide?


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (gordinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gordinho* »_just did a search on http://www.1stvwparts.com and found the following...
Item Number MSRP Core Price Price
02b141708a $41.03 $0.00 $30.53
BRACKET 
any idea if this is the part pictured on the last page????
thanks...
Mario

_Modified by gordinho at 12:01 PM 3-29-2006_
why is the price listed now only year later @ $110?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I think because vw didn't expect to sell any, from what i remember hearing, a couple of years ago that part was on backorder natiowide in the US, and now vw see that there is demamnd and they are jacking up the price. vw did the same on the 02a/j speedo gears that do on the diff, that is why peloquin sells them with his own aluminum ones, vw jacked the price up to $30 or something like that each,, and gary said he could make them for less than that


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

so mk2 rocco....whats the best way to run the shifter cables through the firewall with the least amount of damage...please and thanks


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

anyone doing this on an O2J?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_anyone doing this on an O2J?
I will run both 02a and 02j same trans basicaly, just different cv flanges, and different diff seals, and some have different shift towers, however hte 02a ones bolt right in and are 100% compatable


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

It looks as though the shifter tower is in a different location on the O2A. My clutch cable will be a tight fit sneaking by to reach the actuator.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

same spot, tight fit yes, but it will clear


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*NEWS CORRADO SPEEDO CABLE IS LONGER THAN THE B3* I found this out doing a part search for someone on etka. no wounder mine was tight as a clothes line. heres the info, please keep this thread unclutterd http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3630483


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

bump so I have this on file great thread


_Modified by vwbmx at 12:26 AM 1-21-2008_


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

this is a really great thread!
I read on one of the first pages that the o2j shifter fits better in an mk1 than does the o2a, is this true and why?
I am doing a M-TDI swap into my sciroccoII, I almost bought o2a>mk1 mounts but luckily this thread saved me. I am trying figure out if it is worth it time and money wise to buy them. and who might be the cheapest lad out there selling them. 
as far as the clutch goes I think I am going to modify my existing pedal and go with the hydro clutch, my dads a wizard at all things mechanical and welding/custom fabrication. he said it really wouldnt be a bad job to do it.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*

will the scirroco 16v lower K bar brace clear the 02a???


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

damn... now i dont know what to get..
I was looking at doing a O2A, but if a O2J is the same thing
or will work, which will be better or easier to find ??
I wanna do a 1.8t swap in my 83 Rabbit gti, keeping the cable
clutch. 
Awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_will the scirroco 16v lower K bar brace clear the 02a???









yes... it does on mine


----------



## Greme (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

anyone looking to do a mecahnical cable setup instead of the complicated hydro setup look here!
i have made a few of the necessary brackets needed to hold the cable to the trans.
its the same thing wrd sells for $300. you can get the cable and mechanical slave from the dealer for around $150
i'll sell the bracket for $75


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Greme)*

I have the mech setup on a 02J Rabbit with a Spec 2 clutch, but it engages too close to the floor (1") which makes for a pain to drive as I have to push the pedal through the floor. Looking at the setup tonight, I don't see where I can adjust the cable. Anyone?
I purchased the car as is so I don't have any first hand knowledge of the setup.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit Farmer)*

where can i get this setup!


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (D-Gti vr6)*

where can I get this cable clutch set up?


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (elveloz69)*

If the question is directed to me, I don't have an answer. Once I remove it from my current car and replace it with hydro, we will be selling the kit that we have.... that will be a ways in the future.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

ttt


----------



## nauticlestarmk2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (hasnfefr)*









Can any one help me out with more pics of the tranny mounts i need to fabricate for the 02a into the a1 . im in the middle of swapping a 91 passat 2.0L 16v into my 84 1.8L 8v Scirocco 2 and the only stuff im havin an issue with is those mounts and placing the hydraulic piston in the fire wall cause the clutch pedal is so freakin close to the steering column.







Already mounted the cable shifter etc. and the engine is ready to go in as soon as im done the clutch and the mounts but im not exactly sure the angles for the mounts. I can fabricate them my self just instead of trial and error if someone already has the specs it would really be an asset.! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please help Im almost done this swap and want to get it on the road and be able to drive it before i have to put it away for the winter..








HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (nauticlestarmk2)*

if you search o2a in the mk1 forum, there are a few good photo's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sir8valve (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (vdubbin0.)*


----------



## nauticlestarmk2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (sir8valve)*








Thanks so much for the pics!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GIves me a way better idea of what im up against.. no measurements or angles you wanna pm me.







Thats all you need for the rear. i thought itd have to be thicker than that.







Nice flange for a clutch cable to. Looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














If anyone else has pics send em this way!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sir8valve (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (nauticlestarmk2)*

Yeah I couldn't find a ruler or anything around the house... I bought them from fellow vortexer who had 20 sets shipped from europe. I luckily got the last set. I'll try to get some dimensions for ya soon since i work at a machine shop and can get almost any info from them. I had made a side mount from some drawings I got but these are def. a better fit. 
I had bought them from CABNFEVR who actually still has a HD set of these available. Unfortunately he has no more of the mounts that I had bought, although they occasionally pop up on ebay.uk/ebay.de


----------



## nauticlestarmk2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Any one got a pic of mounts witha ruler or something to use as a scale ???


----------



## 78mk1 (Apr 30, 2006)

My 78 1.8t t3/t4 Scirocco is running a 02j cable shift and cable actuated with a Fidanza Aluminum Flywheel, stock clutch and a Quaife. The axles are stock 16v 100mm, I am running the K-bar with a 3" downpipe, stock mounts except the front which is poly. With 24lbs of boost and 10,000 miles later so far this set up has had no problems. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am even running factory a/c all under hood with no clearance problems. If anybody has questions I will give you my 2 cents worth on the problems I ran into and try to save you some money.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (78mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *78mk1* »_My 78 1.8t t3/t4 Scirocco is running a 02j cable shift and cable actuated with a Fidanza Aluminum Flywheel, stock clutch and a Quaife. The axles are stock 16v 100mm, I am running the K-bar with a 3" downpipe, stock mounts except the front which is poly. With 24lbs of boost and 10,000 miles later so far this set up has had no problems. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am even running factory a/c all under hood with no clearance problems. If anybody has questions I will give you my 2 cents worth on the problems I ran into and try to save you some money.

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you have a build thread ??
Im doing a 1.8t swap, o2a with o2j shift tower & cables and shift box setup in my MKI GTI


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

ttt


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

what's your question, plese don't clutter this up with more infoless posts


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

would you rather this be lost in archive obscurity? ttt!


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

for those who are unaware, this is in hte trans faq link which everyone who is anyone with vw's should have some of htese site bookmarked,


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

some locals have requested me to make some of these, if anyone is in need send me a PM.
of course i will have pics to follow...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Anyone interested in a new speedo cable assembly to fit an 02A trans in a MK1? I just finished putting an 02A in my Scirocco and so I made a speedo cable assy. It runs from the OXS box, behind the coolant tank, to the trans. 
If there is enough interest I could make 10 or so and supply them with the gear/bushing on the trans....not sure what this set-up is worth. What do you think?
Paul 


_Modified by PMMGTI at 10:45 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## golpher76 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (Patrick Schmidt)*

Can someone please tell me where I can get this part I am in the middle of a auto to manual swap in a 1995 golf and this would make it a lot easier.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (golpher76)*

So can anyone tell me how the 02a cable clutch feels compared to the hydro? I am in the process of swapping an 02a in my mk1 Scirocco and I am still on the fence on which way to go. I really like the feel of the hydro compared to the cable on the 020.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (TDIVentoDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIVentoDave* »_So can anyone tell me how the 02a cable clutch feels compared to the hydro? I am in the process of swapping an 02a in my mk1 Scirocco and I am still on the fence on which way to go. I really like the feel of the hydro compared to the cable on the 020.
mine didn't seem much diferent than what hte 020 one felt like, now I had a rare manually adjusting 02a cable and don't know anything about its source etc. vr6 clutch and it isn't to terrilble stiff, I ahve the autotech 11 lb flywheel so it can stall kinda easy if you don't give it a little gas, but hte lighter weight keep alot of "force" from tearing up hte driveline from fast hard shifts


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (austin neuschafer)*

Noticed a few people doing trans rebuilds so here is this post back to the top.


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 02A into a A1, universal FAQ please post links, info and pics that woul ... (vwscream)*

Thanks to all this info my trans swap is almost complete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Good thread.

bring this from the dead


----------



## Syncro808 (Jan 11, 2003)

im still wondering where the mounts came from on the first page


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we make mounts that fit 02a and 02a into a mk1.
$299 plus shipping for the trans set
$120 for the motor mount to bolt in a internal waterpump motor- 1.8T, fsi, etc


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we make mounts that fit 02a and 02a into a mk1.
> $299 plus shipping for the trans set
> $120 for the motor mount to bolt in a internal waterpump motor- 1.8T, fsi, etc


I would like to see some pics if possible


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-now-brings-you-02A-AND-02J-trans-mounts!-***


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

all mounts in stock now!:heart:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

does anyone have any suggestions on how to get the speedo cable to work on an early mark I dash? with the thread on connection?

also are 02a and 02j the same in terms of speedo hole?


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

wow you dredged up an old thread. 02A and J are different speedo setups.

I've heard that G60 speedo cable should work fine with the mk1 dash. I can't verify personally, as I just keep a gps handy (my phone) and left it disconnected.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

rstolz said:


> wow you dredged up an old thread. 02A and J are different speedo setups.
> 
> I've heard that G60 speedo cable should work fine with the mk1 dash. I can't verify personally, as I just keep a gps handy (my phone) and left it disconnected.


thanks for the help

i spoke to a couple people in the Golf 1/Jetta 1 forum and it seems if you want to incorporate the early style "thread on" speedo cable interface you have to use an early 02a speedo cable from a rado and custom make the end piece

i have also been looking around for a clutch master cyl and a slave cyl

i notice there are a couple of brands that sell these

how are peoples experiences with "LUK" or "SACHS" or "TRW"

I know that LUK and SACHS make awesome clutches and TRW parts are fantastic

thanks for any help


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't heard reports of one being better than another. They all seem to have the same occurrence of failure. Someone makes a billet version, but since any failures are usually internal, I don't really see the point.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey guys,

wondered if anyone has the instructions on how to install the claus von essen rod shift conversion kit that they can share

I bought the kit a little while ago, and seem to have misplaced the instructions....


----------

